# Want to support women in EMS? Paint an ambulance pink.



## Seirende (Feb 19, 2019)

Pink Ambulance Honors, Supports Female EMTs, Paramedics
					

MedEx ambulance is designed with a focus on female EMS providers.



					www.jems.com


----------



## CCCSD (Feb 19, 2019)

So, each month you rotate a rig to honor some special interest group?

So much for high viz traffic safety paint schemes...


----------



## Jim37F (Feb 19, 2019)

Or they could buy the Power cot/load for everyone, not just woman 'cuz apparently otherwise they're too weak to load patients 🤔🤨


----------



## mgr22 (Feb 19, 2019)

FWIW, the comments I saw on FB from female EMS personnel were mostly negative.


----------



## Seirende (Feb 19, 2019)

mgr22 said:


> FWIW, the comments I saw on FB from female EMS personnel were mostly negative.



As a former female EMS provider, the more I think about it the more insulted I feel.


----------



## mgr22 (Feb 19, 2019)

Seirende said:


> As a former female EMS provider, the more I think about it the more insulted I feel.



That's pretty much how my wife, a former EMT, feels -- except that pink is her favorite color.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Feb 19, 2019)

I mean, its clearly not intended to be insulting. But it is pretty silly overall, IMO…..and more importantly, probably more of a virtue signal than a sincere expression of appreciation to female EMT's. But that's just my anti-PC cynicism showing.


----------



## E tank (Feb 19, 2019)

Seirende said:


> As a former female EMS provider, the more I think about it the more insulted I feel.



So, you don't work in EMS anymore...right?


----------



## Seirende (Feb 19, 2019)

E tank said:


> So, you don't work in EMS anymore...right?



No, I'm in nursing school right now.


----------



## Martyn (Mar 28, 2019)

This ambulance has been this color for years...the crews nickname it 'Pinky'


----------



## CCCSD (Mar 28, 2019)

So much for Hi Viz...


----------

